

How to make Reddit less terrible - sbierwagen
http://bbot.org/blog/archives/2011/07/01/how_to_make_reddit_suck_less/

======
michaelpinto
I'm a designer and I hate the look the Reddit -- but frankly I think that's
the point of the design! By looking ugly the site communicates "this is a geek
zone, and some of us don't wear deodorant!" That branding really appeals to
the audience they have captured from slick looking sites like Digg. Keep in
mind Reddit is owned by Conde Nast and they have great taste and tons of
talent to match -- so if the site is ugly there's a reason for it.

~~~
ttrashh
This article wasn't about the design?...

It was about the amount of imgur links and lolcats that get pushed to the
front page and which subreddits to subscribe to to have a different reddit
experience.

------
Marwy
Why so serious?

